# More Round 2 news



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

CultTVMan has some updates from Round 2 which you can find here.

Most interesting to me was this bit:

*The Enterprise Bridge* – previously announced at iHobby. CultTVman can now report that the kit will be a full “in the round” model, including extra panels that were not in the original kit. More details on the figures – three seated figures, two standing figures, and one female figure with 10 heads to choose from. Other improvements include better decals, as well as Spock’s and Sulu’s viewers. Currently scheduled for May 2013


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Awesome news.

Lot of great kits coming out from Round 2


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Considering that some of us buy this kit like candy, this is a nice addition.

*Enterprise and Botany Bay* – reissue of the Polar Lights 1:1000 kit with a newly tooled Botany Bay DY-100. This will be molded in five colors. Scheduled for August 2013

I assume the molded in five colors bit is an attempt to make it color accurate without painting for the novice modeler. I think that is a good move. Doesn't hurt the advanced modeler and potentially can add more sales.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I remember when Round 2 spoke about how the release of the 1:350 _Enterprise _kit was going to limit their ability to do other kits. Now while a lot of what they are doing in 2013 are re-pops, they are still giving us a lot more in 2013 than I expected--with more new tooling than I expected. The 1:2500 TOS Romulan and Klingon ships are new tooling, new tooling on the bridge kit, 1:144 C57D, Robby, Superman, Wolverine, the Botany Bay, Scooby Doo, etc. I think 2013 is going to be a great year for Round 2!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I was hoping for this! Great news! This will go great with the 1:350 TOS E.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> CultTVMan has some updates from Round 2 which you can find here.
> 
> Most interesting to me was this bit:
> 
> *The Enterprise Bridge* – previously announced at iHobby. CultTVman can now report that the kit will be a full “in the round” model, including extra panels that were not in the original kit. More details on the figures – three seated figures, two standing figures, and one female figure with 10 heads to choose from. Other improvements include better decals, as well as Spock’s and Sulu’s viewers. Currently scheduled for May 2013


Didn't Scotty have a viewer like Spock's as well? Wonder if it will be included?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Didn't Scotty have a viewer like Spock's as well? Wonder if it will be included?


There was one on the station just to the right of the turbolift.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sure that Round 2 will be inundated with these points and they will do the additional research. This is about parts that can be added with a new (small?) sprue after all. An extra scanner or two wouldn't be too difficult to add in a case like this.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I for one am actually excited about the 1/1000 Enterprise with bonus Botany Bay kit. While the cargo ship likely won't be a 'Fine Scale Models' little jewel I suspect it'll turn out good enough, esp. when Paul whips out the PE detail set for the engine vanes and stuff. 

I suppose a glow version in 1/1000 with tiny little Tholian ships would be just crazy, huh?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I plan to get me at least one of these. Botany Bay and Enterprise in one kit would be nice.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Not complaining but... for those of us with mulitiple 1/1000 Enterprise kits in our stash it would be nice if R2 came out with a solo kit of the Botany Bay. Just sayin'.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Considering that some of us buy this kit like candy, this is a nice addition.
> 
> *Enterprise and Botany Bay* – reissue of the Polar Lights 1:1000 kit with a newly tooled Botany Bay DY-100. This will be molded in five colors. Scheduled for August 2013
> 
> I assume the molded in five colors bit is an attempt to make it color accurate without painting for the novice modeler. I think that is a good move. Doesn't hurt the advanced modeler and potentially can add more sales.


Now updated at Steve's site:
Enterprise and Botany Bay – reissue of the Polar Lights 1:1000 kit with a newly tooled Botany Bay DY-100. This will be molded in five colors. Scheduled for August 2013. UPDATE: original color info was incorrect. This will be called The Space Seed Edition


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Not complaining but... for those of us with mulitiple 1/1000 Enterprise kits in our stash it would be nice if R2 came out with a solo kit of the Botany Bay. Just sayin'.


I do not disagree. Seems a perfect way to drive traffic to the R2 web site as an exclusive item, huh? Bag it with the instructions printed on a header card. 

I mean, it's going to be a TINY thing, parts count won't be that much so likely a single sprue tree, right?

There will likely need to be more cargo modules for different versions of the ship, so that and PE are decent aftermarket add-ons.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> Not complaining but... for those of us with mulitiple 1/1000 Enterprise kits in our stash it would be nice if R2 came out with a solo kit of the Botany Bay. Just sayin'.


yeah in scale with the 350....lol
well I can wish can't I


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> I remember when Round 2 spoke about how the release of the 1:350 _Enterprise _kit was going to limit their ability to do other kits. Now while a lot of what they are doing in 2013 are re-pops, they are still giving us a lot more in 2013 than I expected--with more new tooling than I expected. The 1:2500 TOS Romulan and Klingon ships are new tooling, new tooling on the bridge kit, 1:144 C57D, Robby, Superman, Wolverine, the Botany Bay, Scooby Doo, etc. I think 2013 is going to be a great year for Round 2!


Looks like a fantastic year!

On the E kit limiting their ability to do other kits . . .

Please, please, please, Round 2 pay for and purchase as many kits as quickly as possible!

I will not make any statements as to whether it would be an overall bad or good event(and I'd like to ask no one else does either - it's not my point here),

But strictly from an economic and currency point of view, 

if there is a change in US Administration there is a chance that China might take some steps to increase the value of their currency relative to ours.

Which would make kits more expensive. It might even put R2 into a serious cashflow problem if that happens before they can see any profit from the first run of Big E kit sales.

By paying for and getting as many kits now as possible Round 2 could avoid a chance of that happening.


Some might label my desire for this kit as a bit childish, but I've wanted one like this since I was a kid.

I'd like to see R2 reap the rewards for doing this kit, as well as see as many to market as possible.

Better to order too many for the Christmas Season then not enough!

Full speed ahead, Round 2!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, if the next administration gets the economy to turn around, R2 might just move production back here to the good ol' US of A...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Well, if the next administration gets the economy to turn around, R2 might just move production back here to the good ol' US of A...


without getting political, I'm of the opinion that's just a good idea anyway. China is ALWAYS going to pull some _*stuff*_, transportation costs will keep going up, there could easily end up new tariffs on customs inbound from China, there's the time lag as understaffed ICE stations deal with the thousands of containers that offload every day.

I know, every time one of us suggests this, moving back production to the U.S.A., we get told we don't know anything, the Chinese underbid so much all the other factors become a wash, and I just don't believe that. 

Consider the issues with this glorious 1/350 Enterprise. How many back-and-forths have gone on fixing things that might have been solved with one phone call and an email to the American factory? Isn't that time and work eventually factored in to the costs needing to be recouped? Low bids don't mean anything when you spend money correcting things, seems to me.

Heck, seems to me from what I recall, Gary did a man's job foolproofing the plans and the factory STILL got things wrong, am I right?

Language barrier. Time difference. Fees, tariffs, duties, maybe a little cumshaw to keep things on track, transportation costs. Yeah. 

Sure, setting up a new, cutting edge, prototyping, tool cutting and manufacturing infrastructure would be costly, but here's the thing. You can always lease it out to OTHER companies that want to take advantage of the benefits. It seems a long-term win to me. 

But what do I know?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anythings possible. I just don't think the exchange rate will get better, but it could get worse.

That probably being the case it's taken so long to get the Big E into actual production I'd like to see as many made as quickly as possible.

Way better to have produced and bought more kits then necessary for Christmas at a cheap exchange rate

then to run out in the middle of the busiest time of year, when our non-geek friends and loved ones who know us well might buy a few that might not otherwise be bought during the non-gift giving season.

Better to have too many for the Christmas season and then more slowly sell the stockpile afterwards then to run out!:tongue:

I'm looking forward to a very fun geeky Christmas!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Steve H said:


> without getting political, I'm of the opinion that's just a good idea anyway. China is ALWAYS going to pull some *stuff*, transportation costs will keep going up, there could easily end up new tariffs on customs inbound from China, there's the time lag as understaffed ICE stations deal with the thousands of containers that offload every day.
> 
> I know, every time one of us suggests this, moving back production to the U.S.A., we get told we don't know anything, the Chinese underbid so much all the other factors become a wash, and I just don't believe that.
> 
> ...


I agree that all of the above would be great.

But given that there is an actual production process already in place

and they are already being churned out, 

I just want to see them make as many as possible in case the exchange rate does sour.

Nothing worse then having tons of customers and not enough of what they want to buy. Or to have your costs suddenly jump up.

Better to have too many made at a cheap price,

and sell any Christmas leftovers more slowly then to not have enough to sell and/or have your costs go up.

The Big E's been on the way as a kit for a long time.

Here's to it's success and a Merry Christmas for all!:woohoo:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I might be in the minority here, but I would not mind paying extra to put Americans back to work even though I cant really afford it. If I want a kit I will buy it regardless of the price- like the big "E" for example.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I wonder why they're doing a new-tool Mystery Machine? The original isn't that old and should still be up to the task. Maybe it's a more simplified kit for younger builders?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

pagni said:


> yeah in scale with the 350....lol
> well I can wish can't I


Already one available: http://spacecraftcreationmodels.angelfire.com/nz.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I may consider this after I finish the big E.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hunch said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I would not mind paying extra to put Americans back to work even though I cant really afford it. If I want a kit I will buy it regardless of the price- like the big "E" for example.


I don't think you are in the minority here at all Hunch.

I would too.

It's just that with kits already on their way and on boats as I'm writing this there is little to be done about that situation, at least when it comes to this kit.

I agree with you and understand your feelings. But in the case of this kit at least, that ship has sailed

- literally. 

(okay, maybe not. I doubt the ship is using actual sails:tongue


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are actually several 1/350 Botany Bays available.
Here's mine, from REL:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bb1.html


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> I wonder why they're doing a new-tool Mystery Machine? The original isn't that old and should still be up to the task. Maybe it's a more simplified kit for younger builders?





Where does it say they're doing a new tool Mystery Machine? I'm surprised if they are as the one they have now is pretty good as you say.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Where does it say they're doing a new tool Mystery Machine? I'm surprised if they are as the one they have now is pretty good as you say.


Look here about half way down the page:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25270


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wondered about that one too.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> There are actually several 1/350 Botany Bays available.
> Here's mine, from REL:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/bb1.html



Yep! 

Great Botany Bay!

And while it says it was the kit was mastered by the person named on the page

- which I have no doubt the *kit* was, it seems to have been based on a 3D model a hobbytalk member chronicaled creating in a thread in this forum.

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but it certainly bares a strong resemblence. 
I think I even remember Rel discussing working with him on it. 
Though I'm too lazy to hit "Search" right now, so please forgive me
if I'm wrong.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> Look here about half way down the page:
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25270





Bizarre. Why would they do another Mystery Machine when they've got a decent one already?

Maybe it'll have a detailed engine and interior.........which would probably be a teeny weeny bit pointless seeing as it's a cartoon car.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Bizarre. Why would they do another Mystery Machine when they've got a decent one already?
> 
> Maybe it'll have a detailed engine and interior.........which would probably be a teeny weeny bit pointless seeing as it's a cartoon car.


Might it be the version from the live action movies?

Or maybe there was a change in the design in the current Scooby-Doo releases.

The heck with that! I WANT A SPACE GHOST PHANTOM CRUISER!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Not complaining but... for those of us with mulitiple 1/1000 Enterprise kits in our stash it would be nice if R2 came out with a solo kit of the Botany Bay. Just sayin'.







Steve H said:


> I do not disagree. Seems a perfect way to drive traffic to the R2 web site as an exclusive item, huh? Bag it with the instructions printed on a header card.
> 
> I mean, it's going to be a TINY thing, parts count won't be that much so likely a single sprue tree, right?
> 
> There will likely need to be more cargo modules for different versions of the ship, so that and PE are decent aftermarket add-ons.


Heck, we could all buy a bunch of the 1/1000th TOS E kits with the Botany Bays in them and then ship all the 1/1000th Constitution Class TOS E's to John P.

I bet he could find a way to make use of them!:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I still have a dozen unbuilt ones lying around! :lol:


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Don't think of it as having to buy another Enterprise. Think of it as buying the Botany Bay and getting a free Enterprise.

Nah...doesn't work for me, either (but I'm getting it anyway). :thumbsup:


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Fozzie said:


> I remember when Round 2 spoke about how the release of the 1:350 _Enterprise _kit was going to limit their ability to do other kits. Now while a lot of what they are doing in 2013 are re-pops, they are still giving us a lot more in 2013 than I expected--with more new tooling than I expected. The 1:2500 TOS Romulan and Klingon ships are new tooling, new tooling on the bridge kit, 1:144 C57D, Robby, Superman, Wolverine, the Botany Bay, Scooby Doo, etc. I think 2013 is going to be a great year for Round 2!


There's a 1/2500 tos romulan and klingon ship model??

steve


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Might it be the version from the live action movies?
> 
> Or maybe there was a change in the design in the current Scooby-Doo releases.
> 
> The heck with that! I WANT A SPACE GHOST PHANTOM CRUISER!!





Could be but I think it would be a very questionable decision by R2 to bring out another Mystery Machine kit as the best known version is the one they've already got. I can't imagine the live action version being something that many kids would rush out and buy. Plus there's also a nice 1/18th version they could reissue.

Shame they can't put their effort into something which I think is much more needed............a revamp of the K'Tinga with a few new parts instead of just adding a few new decals.

Again sounds very questionable.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Bay7 said:


> There's a 1/2500 tos romulan and klingon ship model??
> 
> steve


He might be talking about the Classic Encounters model.
It used to consist of an Enterprise and D-7's.

Now that CBS remastered the episode the kit might need updating.

Plus, now that I write this, I think even AMT did make a kit that had one Enterprise, one Romulan warbird and one D-7. 

Either one might be it, I do believe the Classic Encounters Diorama kit I once bought was probably smaller then the old AMT 3 ship kit.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Chances are good that PL can 'easily' scale the BotBay up to 1/650 and 1/350!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Bay7 said:


> There's a 1/2500 tos romulan and klingon ship model??
> 
> steve


From CultTVman's recent update:

*Star Trek 1:2500 Classic TV Cadet Set* – This is a three ship 1:2500 set that includes newly tooled kits of the Romulan Bird of Prey and the Klingon Battlecruiser. The Classic Enterprise is the same kit from the original AMT Three Ship Set. CultTVman previously showed the mockups were on display at iHobbyExpo. Currently scheduled for June 2013


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> From CultTVman's recent update:
> 
> *Star Trek 1:2500 Classic TV Cadet Set* – This is a three ship 1:2500 set that includes newly tooled kits of the Romulan Bird of Prey and the Klingon Battlecruiser. The Classic Enterprise is the same kit from the original AMT Three Ship Set. CultTVman previously showed the mockups were on display at iHobbyExpo. Currently scheduled for June 2013



Kewl Fozzie!

Thanks!:thumbsup:

Just sent you a PM


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Good Galactica Deals*

Be advised,
Hobbylinc has the Galactica, Cylon raider,at 44% off!! Just scored one of Each. Sorry if this is in the wrong area,move if necessary.Trekman.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Odd, I was under the impression that the 1/2500 set had the K'tinga and the movie Refit with the TOS Bird of Prey? And all were new tooling, the Refit would not be the one in the current Cadet set, with the TOS and the E-B.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

charonjr said:


> Odd, I was under the impression that the 1/2500 set had the K'tinga and the movie Refit with the TOS Bird of Prey? And all were new tooling, the Refit would not be the one in the current Cadet set, with the TOS and the E-B.


When I had more time to look I went on Ebay and did a search. Turns out there were lots more 1/2500th sets then I ever remembered.

There was even one Next Generation Adversary Set that had a Next Generation Romulan and Klingon in it.

Try an Ebay search and you'll see a lot more small scale stuff then I ever thought was out there.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

while all Trek kits are fun, and I have done more than a few, I'm looking forward to something off beat and new, bring me the Witch of the West ...........


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know if the figures on the Trek bridge reissue will be styrene or not?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would expect they would be. Probably more like the figures that come with it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They better the heck not be vinyl.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Where did this question stem from? What would make anyone ask if the figures were anything but styrene? The original kit was styrene, and this one will be also! This is the kind of stuff that leads to misunderstandings and rumors.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

charonjr said:


> Odd, I was under the impression that the 1/2500 set had the K'tinga and the movie Refit with the TOS Bird of Prey? And all were new tooling, the Refit would not be the one in the current Cadet set, with the TOS and the E-B.


You're getting your Cadet sets mixed up. Round 2 is working on 2 different new sets. The next set to be released is the movie set. It will include the K'tinga, Reliant and Refit Enterprise. All 3 will be from new tools.

The next set to be release will be the TV set. It will include a Klingon Battlecruiser, a Romulan Bird of Prey, and a TOS Enterprise. The Battlecruiser and Bird of Prey will obviously be newly tooled, but the TOS Enterprise will be the same one included with the original Enterprise three ship set.

I hope this helps to clear up the confusion.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*scale*

with so many kits I'm not sure how big the 1/2500 well be, are these the original 3 ship box set size ?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

woof359 said:


> with so many kits I'm not sure how big the 1/2500 well be, are these the original 3 ship box set size ?


The original series Enterprise in 1/2500 scale is 4 1/2 inches long, the Enterprise in that scale is the Enterprise that came in this set:










Not this one:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> Where did this question stem from? What would make anyone ask if the figures were anything but styrene? The original kit was styrene, and this one will be also! This is the kind of stuff that leads to misunderstandings and rumors.




Obviously you know for definite they'll be styrene then Duct?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Obviously you know for definite they'll be styrene then Duct?


What else would they be , garden stone ? Aside from the ill fated vinyl large scale Trek figures made a few years back, Round 2, or Ertl / AMT as it was known back in the day has *NEVER* used vinyl in their kits, or ABS plastic for that matter. Again, please don't start or fuel rumors that will take eight pages of silly back and forth threads to quell.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> What else would they be , garden stone ? Aside from the ill fated vinyl large scale Trek figures made a few years back, Round 2, or Ertl / AMT as it was known back in the day has *NEVER* used vinyl in their kits, or ABS plastic for that matter. Again, please don't start or fuel rumors that will take eight pages of silly back and forth threads to quell.






Because in case you hadn't noticed some kit companies *do* use vinyl for figures. The Airfix Daleks in Manhatten kit had the Doctor with a styrene body and vinyl head and Pegasus use it for some of their figures. 

Since when is asking a few questions "starting or fueling rumours" or aren't people allowed to do even that any more?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Because in case you hadn't noticed some kit companies *do* use vinyl for figures. The Airfix Daleks in Manhatten kit had the Doctor with a styrene body and vinyl head and Pegasus use it for some of their figures.
> 
> Since when is asking a few questions "starting or fueling rumours" or aren't people allowed to do even that any more?


It's not a matter of allowing anything. This is just silly. This company has , as I stated before , *NEVER* used vinyl in their history. The bridge kit is for all intents and purposes a repop. They have commited to a partial retool of some of the kit so far and may at a later date possibly do more. It is a valid question in the case of Airfix, or even Italeri kits but NOT Round 2. Pegesus is an odd duck in that they insist on using ABS in their kits, go figure. I have no knowledge as to why.
Why do you insist on butting heads with me whenever I make a comment. I have no reason to dislike you, on the contrary, much of what I've seen you post is informative and helpful. Please, lets not pick at each other or cause either to get banned.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Or painted PVC like the Revell Star Wars kits?

Resin isn't impossible. Gunze Sangyo in Japan 'upgraded' a number of their Lupin III car kits with resin figures and accessories. 

I expect the figures will be styrene but anything is possible, if the costing calls for it. Recall the still vaporware 1/35 mixed media Chariot and Space Pod kits where resin and photoetch were deemed the 'only' way to make them and be affordable. And how long has that been 'coming soon'? 

So, yeah, I think it's a valid question too.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Or painted PVC like the Revell Star Wars kits?
> 
> Resin isn't impossible. Gunze Sangyo in Japan 'upgraded' a number of their Lupin III car kits with resin figures and accessories.
> 
> ...



I agree, no question is invalid. And it would be understandable if Round 2 had set a precident of a history of such. As McCoy said anything is possible. It's possible my long dead grandmother might get up from her grave and get a glass of water too, but I'm not putting money on it. LOL! :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Because in case you hadn't noticed some kit companies *do* use vinyl for figures. The Airfix Daleks in Manhatten kit had the Doctor with a styrene body and vinyl head and Pegasus use it for some of their figures.





We don't have any way of knowing - though I agree there is a 99.9999999999999999% possibility that they are going to be styrene.

I'm not sure why Airfix found it more economical to add a couple of vinyl parts.

But this kit is being made in China. 

I don't see how they would save money or even make any sense whatsoever to include parts either made elsewhere or at the very least cast in an entirely different material.

What would be the plausible reason to unnecessarily complicate the production, not to mention costs?

But all that aside.

We have know way of controlling R2 decision.

If you are truly worried about such a thing the best thing is to directly shoot an email addressed to R2.

If the figures are vinyl (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT likely) I certainly won't allow that to keep me from purchasing the first complete bridge kit they've come up with.


I don't see much point in going back and forth about it though.

You can always email R2 if you are concerned about this and want to let them know about it.

Little point of us belaboring it.

Let's keep this productive.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> We don't have any way of knowing - though I agree there is a 99.9999999999999999% possibility that they are going to be styrene.
> 
> I'm not sure why Airfix found it more economical to add a couple of vinyl parts.
> 
> ...




Thank You Charles.....or do you prefer Chuck? I just checked my Myan Calendar and I'm quickly running out of time before Doomsday so I'm going to bed while you all debate this dire issue.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I imagine all of the extra parts will be the same styrene as the rest of the kit.
Not that it matters to me. I am fully capable of working with any type of material for model making.

Personally, I love ABS. It is a more robust plastic than standard styrene used in most model kits. I think the Pegasus kits are wonderful. I really don't care what material they're released in - they are fantastic kits of subjects I thought I would never see released as commercial, mainstream kits.

If you feel you need to limit yourselves to styrene-only kits - that's fine. But, you are missing out on a true wealth of subjects that are released in a variety of media. Just don't try to assemble them with that sole orange or blue tube of Testors cement.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*size*



kenlee said:


> The original series Enterprise in 1/2500 scale is 4 1/2 inches long, the Enterprise in that scale is the Enterprise that came in this set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww, the little ships. thanks for the help


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I just checked my Myan Calendar and I'm quickly running out of time before Doomsday so I'm going to bed while you all debate this dire issue.


That whole Mayan calender "ending" thing is so blown out of proportion. I heard they ran out of toner and the local Staples was closed... They figured it was a Friday anyway, who would care? :hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, there is a precedent - Polar Lights included prepainted vinyl figures with the Romulan Scorpion shuttle, and, I think, the pre-paint version of the Mystery Machine.

But I fully expect the bridge figures to be styrene.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

John P said:


> Actually, there is a precedent - Polar Lights included prepainted vinyl figures with the Romulan Scorpion shuttle, and, I think, the pre-paint version of the Mystery Machine.
> 
> But I fully expect the bridge figures to be styrene.


And the recent Barris Batmobile figures were vinyl. But the original figures in the bridge kit were styrene, so it seems a safe assumption the new additions would be as well.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

...and the Jetson's as well I think.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's about time! 

Well, it will be nice that this model comes out around my birthday. I look forward to it. Just hope they remeber to put a floor in it this time as well. 

Only 1 female figure? It would be nice if there was 2 or 3. An seated "Uhura, a standing Yeoman with clip board, and another female figure.

What would be awesome would be a transporter chamber mock-up with a Scotty in it. Keep it in the same scale as the Bridge so that you could interchange the figures....or even the shuttle bay with some figures and a shuttle craft.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's about time!
> 
> Well, it will be nice that this model comes out around my birthday. I look forward to it. Just hope they remeber to put a floor in it this time as well.
> 
> ...


Well, yes, a standing female figure would be a good idea as well. It used to be Kirk always had a yeoman or ensign nearby with a databoard needing to be signed.

And more 'shooting set' kits would be nice. I'd like to see, if nothing else, someone make an aftermarket kit for the turbolift interior.

One thing about the bridge kit? I seem to recall, way way back in the stone age, I had the desire to model the whole bridge so I bought two kits with the intent to kludge it together and to my memory it didn't work well because of curious differences in the 'back wall' parts and it wouldn't fit 'out of the box', and I lost interest in attempting this. Do I remember wrong, that taking two kits to make a whole bridge didn't work well without a good amount of additional work?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

See what old age and a shody memory will get ya. Okay, so my *NEVER* using vinyl statement has a few holes. My whole point on this subject is that there is no reasonable possibility that the bridge figures will be vinyl. Just say'n !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I imagine there are also aftermarket figures we could adapt.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait a minute!

1 woman...10 heads? Does this merit a Rodney Dangerfield joke?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> I imagine there are also aftermarket figures we could adapt.


If there aren't any I'm sure there will be some within a couple of weeks of the kit coming out.

I want one highly detailed one of Yeoman Rand - complete with her beehive to the sky!

Got my girlfriend a little red Yeoman skirt and a beehive wig very close to Rand's for Holloween.

Unfortunately she refuses to wear the wig in the one room I wanted to see her in it. :tongue:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

It is curious that R2 would use the current 1/2500 TOS-E tooling, and not a new one reduced from the 1/1000 kit. I can see money is one reason, could insufficient detail at the scale vs. the work involved be another?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> If there aren't any I'm sure there will be some within a couple of weeks of the kit coming out.


I mean already-existing ones. 1/35 Tamiya or Dragon soldiers, car mechanics, railroad, figures, etc.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> I mean already-existing ones. 1/35 Tamiya or Dragon soldiers, car mechanics, railroad, figures, etc.


_But do they have Beehives?!?_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's why god created putty!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve H said:


> ... it didn't work well because of curious differences in the 'back wall' parts and it wouldn't fit 'out of the box', and I lost interest in attempting this. Do I remember wrong, that taking two kits to make a whole bridge didn't work well without a good amount of additional work?


It doesn't work as the required walls need to be 'reversed' to fit into place. 
DLM offered resin wall pieces and accessories. Now, with the new release, you'll have the walls needed to do in-the-round.

Anyone see R2's new trek page?
http://www.round2models.com/models/star-trek


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have two kits in storage for when I had time to do the model in the round. Now that it is coming out this way, I will be quite happy. I can use the figures from these kits to add even more personnel.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Model Man said:


> It doesn't work as the required walls need to be 'reversed' to fit into place.
> DLM offered resin wall pieces and accessories. Now, with the new release, you'll have the walls needed to do in-the-round.
> 
> Anyone see R2's new trek page?
> http://www.round2models.com/models/star-trek


Interesting Romulan D-7.

Did R2 ever fix and recast the neck problem on any of the 1/1000th D-7 kits?

If not, will this one have a new neck?

That would allow us to just not use the Romulan decal in order to make a Klingon D-7, I'm hoping.

Will there be other differences in the Romulan kit?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Interesting Romulan D-7.
> 
> Did R2 ever fix and recast the neck problem on any of the 1/1000th D-7 kits?
> 
> ...


I second these questions. 

I've still got a first run D-7 that I've been reluctant to do anything with because of the neck issue. See, I've got a pretty strong eyeglass 'script now and I don't trust my eyes to 'see' a straight line correctly. Yeah, pretty crazy but hey, I'm only human.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I second these questions.
> 
> I've still got a first run D-7 that I've been reluctant to do anything with because of the neck issue. See, I've got a pretty strong eyeglass 'script now and I don't trust my eyes to 'see' a straight line correctly. Yeah, pretty crazy but hey, I'm only human.


Right there with you, I am up to 3.25's for seeing the small details but I still get by with 2.50's for most things. The beginnings of a cataract on my right eye doesn't help much either. I hope to get that fixed as soon as I get my insurance coverage back.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...See, I've got a pretty strong eyeglass 'script now and I don't trust my eyes to 'see' a straight line correctly...





kenlee said:


> Right there with you, I am up to 3.25's for seeing the small details but I still get by with 2.50's for most things. The beginnings of a cataract on my right eye doesn't help much either...


*sigh* My eyes aren't what they used to be either. Jeez, we're starting to sound like a bunch of old geezers around here! :lol:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Interesting Romulan D-7.
> 
> Did R2 ever fix and recast the neck problem on any of the 1/1000th D-7 kits?
> 
> ...


They had not as of the last Klingon D7 release


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Odd, I thought the neck angle issue was fixed by the second release of the D-7.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not certain this is the case, but I suspect that the crew in China cut a new mold to fix the neck issue... then didn't retire the bad mold, and used the 2 interchangeably during production runs. That's the only way I can think of to explain the continuing problems.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

DinoMike said:


> I'm not certain this is the case, but I suspect that the crew in China cut a new mold to fix the neck issue... then didn't retire the bad mold, and used the 2 interchangeably during production runs. That's the only way I can think of to explain the continuing problems.


Nope,

A while ago I asked Jamie on the blog if the neck was fixed. All he said was 'No"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> *sigh* My eyes aren't what they used to be either. Jeez, we're starting to sound like a bunch of old geezers around here! :lol:


Ehhh? What's that? Never mind, tell me when we meet at Old Country Buffet for the Earlybird dinner


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Nope,
> 
> A while ago I asked Jamie on the blog if the neck was fixed. All he said was 'No"


I wouldn't have expected a fix before now because molds are pretty darn expensive. 

I had bought a "corrected" neck and command module from a third party.

Maybe it was just the one I got, but it was cast in a soft blue resin.
While the neck was fixed near where it connected to the secondary hull, 
the whole command hull and neck had a noticable bend that I couldn't get it to
straighten/stay straight. 

However, since this is being marketed as a new kit, and by 2013 they will have
made a little profit from the Big E, I'm thinking they will probably do a retooling.

Though I would love to hear that from someone officially. It may be too early
in the game to expect a decision on that though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> It's not a matter of allowing anything. This is just silly. This company has , as I stated before , *NEVER* used vinyl in their history. The bridge kit is for all intents and purposes a repop. They have commited to a partial retool of some of the kit so far and may at a later date possibly do more. It is a valid question in the case of Airfix, or even Italeri kits but NOT Round 2. Pegesus is an odd duck in that they insist on using ABS in their kits, go figure. I have no knowledge as to why.
> Why do you insist on butting heads with me whenever I make a comment. I have no reason to dislike you, on the contrary, much of what I've seen you post is informative and helpful. Please, lets not pick at each other or cause either to get banned.







It's not a case of wanting to butt heads with you Duct. I don't want to argue with you or anyone else on here but it seems nearly every time someone on here has questions or says they don't like certain aspects of a kit lately you get on your high horse telling them to go elsewhere.....even though you've done the same thing yourself. 

I'm pleased that you think some of my posts are informative and helpful but without wishing to sound like I'm having a pop at you all I ask is to back off a bit and leave people discuss the good as well as the not so good. 

After all it would be pretty dull if everyone just said everything's cool all the time.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> It's not a case of wanting to butt heads with you Duct. I don't want to argue with you or anyone else on here but it seems nearly every time someone on here has questions or says they don't like certain aspects of a kit lately you get on your high horse telling them to go elsewhere.....even though you've done the same thing yourself.
> 
> I'm pleased that you think some of my posts are informative and helpful but without wishing to sound like I'm having a pop at you all I ask is to back off a bit and leave people discuss the good as well as the not so good.
> 
> After all it would be pretty dull if everyone just said everything's cool all the time.




It's all good. I'm going to have some Earl Grey and a scone, read the Times and check whats on the Telly.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you for settling this on your own.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So who do we contact with questions about the upcoming Romulan D-7?

Anybody have some links? Contacts?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So who do we contact with questions about the upcoming Romulan D-7?
> 
> Anybody have some links? Contacts?


You can contact Round 2 directly here:

http://round2models.com/contact

I usually get a response from them in a few days whenever I have asked a question.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

kenlee said:


> You can contact Round 2 directly here:
> 
> http://round2models.com/contact
> 
> I usually get a response from them in a few days whenever I have asked a question.


Thanks!

I just sent them an email and will let you guys know what I find out.
Though this early in the planning stage I wouldn't be surprised to 
have them say they haven't decided yet.

Was there another accuracy issue other then the neck with the Klingon kit?

I seem to remember the warped third party replacement part I bought had a slightly different command module. But it's been so long since I bought it I can't trust my memory on that. I was so disappointed that I couldn't fix the warped resin replacement part I threw the darned thing away.

I know, dumb thing to do.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi guys!!!

I received a response from Jamie today about the upcoming 1/1000th TOS Romulan D-7 that reads as follows:

"This release uses the existing Klingon kit tooling. We fixed the neck problem on that kit several years ago. The other differences in the kit are the base which uses our dome base with a wire support that gives a much cleaner presentation and the inclusion of extensive Romulan bird decals. Klingon markings are also included on the decal sheet. The kit is also injected in a steel gray metallic plastic. "

So they did fix the Klingon kit awhile back, I just hadn't heard about it.

It's also great to know they will be including both Romulan and Klingon markings!

R2 seems to be doing a tremendous job ever since they where able to resurrect themselves.

New toolings, new kits, fast response time to everyone's queries. 

Great job all around!!!

I'm stoked about the work they are doing!:thumbsup:


Question: Anyone know off the top of their head what size would a 1/350th TOS D-7 turn out to be? 

I've got a Capt Cardboard D-7 and I'm wondering what the size difference would be.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ...Question: Anyone know off the top of their head what size would a 1/350th TOS D-7 turn out to be?...


It would be 2.857 times the size of the 1/1000's head, assuming it's accurate size-wise. (I don't know that size off the top of my head, though.)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> It's all good. I'm going to have some Earl Grey and a scone, read the Times and check whats on the Telly.



Sounds a bit Sherlock Holmes (except for the telly).:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"Watson, do you think I should put the Bussard motors on a seperate circuit from the LED's? I would assume they would place a strain on the voltage resulting in dim lighting."


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> "Watson, do you think I should put the Bussard motors on a seperate circuit from the LED's? I would assume they would place a strain on the voltage resulting in dim lighting."


Hey duc, any closer to the Big E guide


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Hey duc, any closer to the Big E guide




Moving slowly, a few more weeks. About as close to Round 2's standard 'Big E' release I think. No sooner I'm afraid.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> 
> Question: Anyone know off the top of their head what size would a 1/350th TOS D-7 turn out to be?
> ...


As I recall the Capt. Cardboard kit is about 1/300 or 1/305 or something like that.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Moving slowly, a few more weeks. About as close to Round 2's standard 'Big E' release I think. No sooner I'm afraid.


Sorry, missed the info on this? What is this guide?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Sorry, missed the info on this? What is this guide?


It's a comprehensive Reference study of available information gathered from hundreds of sites on the web, filled with detailed illustrations of our favorite grey lady. Very similar to my guide on the Jupiter 2 I put out two years ago.

Essentially I have done all the legwork researching the ship and puting it all in one convienient publication.

See my J-2 guide here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man and just a few years ago it seemed like modeling was dead. I hope all the companies that are putting out these great kits are very successful!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> CultTVMan has some updates from Round 2 which you can find here.
> 
> Most interesting to me was this bit:
> 
> *The Enterprise Bridge* – previously announced at iHobby. CultTVman can now report that the kit will be a full “in the round” model, including extra panels that were not in the original kit. More details on the figures – three seated figures, two standing figures, and one female figure with 10 heads to choose from. Other improvements include better decals, as well as Spock’s and Sulu’s viewers. Currently scheduled for May 2013


What was the scale of the original kit?

What will be the scale of the new one? 

Will it be done entirely from scratch?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What was the scale of the original kit?
> 
> What will be the scale of the new one?
> 
> Will it be done entirely from scratch?


1/35

1/35

No


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone pick up the Motion Picture Cadet set yet? The R2 site says it's available but I fear the poor thing got swamped by the Big-E.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Paulbo ! :thumbsup:

Carl_G, looks like a lot of R2's time is probably being taken up with the Big E right now. 

They seem to be dealing with replacement parts etc very swiftly, but it's got to be a little upsetting for them to have to be doing that after all the love, time and money that has been poured into this excellently designed and engineered kit.

It just goes to show you that no matter how well something is designed, unless you have a well trained and educated labor force and diligent management on site - manufacturing stuff properly can be just as difficult as designing it.

It's all done by human hands. Not a single pair of which is perfect.

But they have fixed these problems in the past, such as those that happened to the NX-01. They seem to have responded quickly and I hope they have been able to get the people on their manufacturing site to understand and not continue the problem going forward.

I hope they soon are only dealing with raking in the dough, and developing new kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Carl_G said:


> Anyone pick up the Motion Picture Cadet set yet? The R2 site says it's available but I fear the poor thing got swamped by the Big-E.


My understanding is that it is available to order from R2, but won't actually be delivered or in stores until January. There is a preview manufacturer's kit of it on eBay at the moment which I suspect will sell for a crazy sum to one of us who just can't wait until January.


----------

